# Superbowl 43



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 19, 2009)

Post things about Superbowl 43 (Steelers vs. Cardinals) here. Make predictions and tell if your a fan. Personally I hope the Steelers win being from Pittsburgh. I think James Harrison is the most likely to be able to solve a Rubik's cube out of any NFL player


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm definitely going for Steelers, though I'm a Texans fan.

I really like Big Ben, and I believe that he will lead the Steelers to an unprecedented 6th Super Bowl championship!


----------



## GerrySly (Jan 19, 2009)

Cardinals purely because of Ben Graham


----------



## pjk (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of either, but I'm cheering for the Cardinals since they haven't won it before. I do think the Steelers will win though. My prediction:
21-17, Steelers Win


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 19, 2009)

I seriously thought it was a bowl that you had to orient properly before you eat out of it at first. 
Cubing too much?


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I seriously thought it was a bowl that you had to orient properly before you eat out of it at first.
> Cubing too much?



Is that possible


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 19, 2009)

Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 19, 2009)

Steelers all the way. 

They beat the chargers  

im thinking a steelers slaughter. There going to have high expectations for Warner because of his experience. It might be a fight in the first half then steeler domination the rest of the game.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 19, 2009)

Go Steelers!
Too bad my Falcons are out of the running, though. We turned around so well. I swear, Matt Ryan, Michael Turner and John Abraham could have a team of just them, and still win.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 19, 2009)

Steelers should win the Superbowl by at least 14 points. The only thing Arizona has that really scares me is Larry Fitzgerald, but how effective is he going to be against Troy Polamalu, the number 1 pass defense, and the number 1 overall defense in the NFL? Our offense is finally hitting its stride as well. Ben Roethlisberger is the best big game quarterback in the league. You're telling me the Arizona Cardinals are going to prevent Big Ben from getting another ring?

I love the Steelers and I'm so proud to be from Pittsburgh. All in all I predict a 30-14 Steelers victory and Ben Roethlisberger gets the Superbowl MVP.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 19, 2009)

Football>NFL

nuf' said


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 19, 2009)

I was hoping for it to be the Eagles vs. Steelers but oh well.  I guess I'll root for the Steelers because Roethlisberger and Polamalu are beast.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 19, 2009)

As much as I'd love to see the Cardinals win, I don't think it's going to happen. Pittsburgh has been my Super Bowl pick since week 10, and that hasn't changed.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 19, 2009)

I think the Steelers will win. They came a long way and they have the drive and motivation.

Also my hometown is Pittsburgh so obviously I'm rooting for them.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 19, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> I was hoping for it to be the Eagles vs. Steelers but oh well.  I guess I'll root for the Steelers because Roethlisberger and Polamalu are beast.



Yea I was hoping for an Eagles win over the Cardinals but that didn't happen


----------



## (X) (Jan 19, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Football>NFL
> 
> nuf' said



I was just thinking the same


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a football fan, but was rooting for the Eagles. Because I am such a hardcore Flyers fan, I will root for any Philly team in the playoffs.

I think the Cardinals are the hungrier team. They might surprise a few people.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 1, 2009)

are you kidding me? steelers all the way! pittsburgh native


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 1, 2009)

cardinals purely because of the aussie BEN GRAHAM!!!!!!


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cardinals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm from ARIZONA WOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

Sense the Dallas cowboys aren’t at the super bowl, I only really want to watch it because of the commercials


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the Steelers! The first three quarters were relatively boring (minus the HUGE 100-yard interception!), but the fourth quarter was great!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 2, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stuff you steelers with your miracle touchdown in the last minute. they just have to steel everything (pun intended). Ah well, it was a great last quarter.


----------



## kratos94 (Feb 2, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... DANG amazing game though! the last like 4 minutes were crazy!


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 2, 2009)

A couple things:

- I have to give props to Arizona for hanging in there and making this a great game. I didn't have a lot of respect for Arizona before this game, mainly because of their 9-7 record. I thought that the Steelers would blow them out, and it looked like they would for the first 1 1/2 quarters. But they really came on strong and played a great game. They proved that they deserved to be in the Super Bowl.

- What Ben Roethlisberger did on that last drive was absolutely legendary. I hope that this will once and for all shut up all of Ben's naysayers. He is the best clutch quarterback in football, and he gets better and better with every game. AND he's only 26 years old! To think that this guy could still get better! He looked like John Elway out there on the last drive. I've been saying for years that Ben should be ranked up there with the elite QBs in the league, and tonight he proved without a shadow of a doubt that he deserves to be up there. This isn't about statistics. You can give Brady and Manning all of the numbers you want. Give them 50 TD seasons, give them all the 300 yard games. It's irrelevant. Ben Roethlisberger WINS GAMES. PERIOD. I'm so glad he was finally able to show the world what he is the best in the world at tonight. What a legend.

- The James Harrison 100 yard pick six was one of the greatest plays I have ever seen. If that play doesn't happen, Arizona most likely wins the game. Instead of going into halftime up 14-10, they are down 17-7. Even though Arizona ended up rallying and taking the league in spite of that, that play to me was the key play of the game.

- I thought Ben got absolutely robbed of the MVP. I can understand why they gave it to Holmes, but like I said above, this game was about Ben Roethlisberger becoming a legend. He was spectacular tonight. 21/30, 256 yards, 1 TD, and 1 pick which wasn't at all his fault. Pretty good numbers. But what he did on the last drive with 2:30 left in the Superbowl, to lead his team down the field and deliver an absolute PERFECT throw for the game winning touchdown... I really can't put it into words. Ben Roethlisberger was the MVP of this game.

- I can't wait for my official Pittsburgh Steelers champions t-shirt to arrive in the mail. 

- I've never been prouder to be a Pittsburgher. In my lifetime I have seen two Stanley Cups championships and two Superbowl championships come to the city of Pittsburgh. Most fans are lucky to see their team win a championship ONCE in their lifetime. Pittsburgh can now boast 5 World Series title, 2 Stanley Cups, and 6 Superbowls, more than any other team in NFL history! I feel truly blessed to be a part of this city.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't watch it. Any good commercials?


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't believe this rubbish aired on Australian television. That don't show the EPL, so they shouldn't show NFL. Just because *one* Australian was playing in it. It's Ben Graham aswell; has been central.


----------



## GerrySly (Feb 2, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> I can't believe this rubbish aired on Australian television. That don't show the EPL, so they shouldn't show NFL. Just because one Australian was playing in it. It's Ben Graham aswell; has been central.


They show the superbowl on Australian television every single year, I've been watching it since like 2004-5 on SBS.


Jason Baum said:


> - I've never been prouder to be a Pittsburgher. In my lifetime I have seen two Stanley Cups championships and two Superbowl championships come to the city of Pittsburgh. Most fans are lucky to see their team win a championship ONCE in their lifetime. Pittsburgh can now boast 5 World Series title, 2 Stanley Cups, and 6 Superbowls, more than any other team in NFL history! I feel truly blessed to be a part of this city.


Move the 76ers to Pittsburgh and they might win it this year


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> I didn't have a lot of respect for Arizona before this game, mainly because of their 9-7 record.


I would have thought a Steelers fan wouldn't have been too hung up on the 9-7 record thing. After all, just 3 years ago the Steelers were 6th seed when they got their previous Super Bowl victory. (I know it was 11-5 for them, but still - it's not that big of a difference. Especially with the parity among NFL teams these days.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 2, 2009)

It was fun being in Pittsburgh for this.


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> It was fun being in Pittsburgh for this.



The celebration they had over there was epic. They showed it on the news lol. They had bonfires and all kinds of stuff going on there.

It was a good 4th quarter. Im glad i watched the whol game through. I feel kind of bad for the people who left or stopped watching after the 3rd, pr the begining of the 4th.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 3, 2009)

that game was absolutely nuts. im still laughing from when mitch burger (steelers holder) got ran over by that idiot on the cardinals. the steelers really started blowing it once they gave fitzgerald a cushion and thats the only reason the game became close. we needed to stay tight on him like we did the first half and the game wouldnt have even been close. im glad it played out the way it did though, had me on the edge of my seat the last 5 minutes (kickinwing2112 can verify that ). amazing ending, as well as the 100 yard int by harrison. though i didnt think the halftime show was that great. bruce springstein wouldnt have been my choice but i cant complain. overall a great super bowl


----------

